# 2014 GTI racing chio



## Wesley14 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Everyone. I was wondering if I put a racing chip in my new VW GTI if it would mess up my warranty?


----------



## mathewbrown712 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re:*

Hi,

The racing chip may effect your warranty first go to your audi dealer query to him. Racing car should have racing DNA !


----------

